# Re-Issue Schwinn Stingray and Krate Variances/Value/Collectibilty



## OLDTIMER

Hi, I am looking to get a grasp on the series of Stingrays and Krates produced in or around the later 1990s. I believe their was a series of what I understand was called the Select Series which were the standard 20" coaster bikes and then Krates that were re-issued at different times by different manufacturers. I hear that some say the earlier versions or the bikes built by so-and-so were builds more accurately and blah-blah-blah.
Can anyone clarify the years, models, etc and any pros or cons what-is-what and maybe a timeline of what showed up from whom at what time...????
I have a variety of muscle bikes from a few of the manufacturers with the most being Stingrays.
I have an opportunity to purchase an Apple Krate and Grape Krate from 1999, both factory-sealed. I am interested in knowing if these re-issues have created a place for themselves and if so, how are these re-issues holding up in the collectibility field...????


----------



## partsguy

I'm not sure about the classic-style Sting-Rays but I know the Sting-Ray choppers are nearly worthless. There are many reasons why; cheap, poor quality chrome, difficult to ride, availability of simple parts such as wheels and tires, and the fact that many people bought them as an investment. Either the bikes were assembled and babied or never ridden or they were left in their cartons. Used models with surface rust, ripped vinyl, and flat tires are good for parts or scrap. People on RatRodBikes.com tear them apart on a normal basis for various builds.

The original Sting-Ray repops have SOME value I am sure but you're not going to get rich off of them. People bought those as investments too. You don't have to look very hard to find perfect condition bikes. The same holds true for reproduction Western Flyer balloon tire bikes, Huffy Coca-Cola cruisers, and other retro bikes.


----------



## 63SuperStingRay

if you can get a good price on them buy em up. you hang on to your lunch money long enough it will go up in value.
oh and im not sure, one of the Krate guys will probably jump in and correct me, but i think 99 repops where made by schwinn, either had brazed or weld and ground to look brazed? maybe? and are the "good" ones.
i know for sure the walmart "BFK" or "black friday Krates" were hunks of worthless Chinese $!%$. huge ugly uneven welds every where, and the forks look exactly like the cheap "beach cruiser" springs on ebay for $60. found that one out the hard way when i first got into this, and lost 300 bucks on it.


----------



## OLDTIMER

Respectfully, I have zero interest in the Stingray choppers....
From what I can gather the early 98-99 Krates were a respectable re-issue while the later BFKs were a total disappointment. I understand that two different companies owned the Schwinn name at those different times and the bikes were manufactured by two different bike companies in two different countries (Taiwan and China or vice-versa).
I am trying to understand, as well, where and how the classic Select-Series of fenderless 20" Stingrays (Purple, Sky Blue and Coppertone) come into play... Who made them?... Brazed frame joints....???...etc...etc...(I believe these were made in the mid-2000s). 
My reason for asking is that I may want to pickup one of these fenderless Stingrays, but the do not appear to have the brazed frame joints. Also I noted that the chainguard on the 98-99 Krates are stamped with a step exact to the original Stingray chainguard, where these fenderless re-issues have a flat, smooth, cheap-looking "that's good enough" chainguard stamping which makes me want to believe that these fenderless Stingrays are on the same manufacture and build level as the disappointing BFK Krates.....
Any clarifications would be appreciated.


----------



## 63SuperStingRay

wow i didnt know there was anything else as bad as the bkf, like i said not sure on the frame thing, just something i vaguely remember from when i was trying to unload the bfk, it could be totally wrong


----------



## bikecrazy

I know that every now and then one of the better Schwinn Krate repops shows up on Craigslist for $300-350. They sell within minutes every time.


----------



## 63SuperStingRay

ok check out the neck
http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarge1.php?image=Dsc05660.jpg&username=shadow27&aid=293451333
might not be brazed/ elcroto-forged w/e u wanna call it. but there is defiantly no obvious beads of weld. nice and molded. the whole thing is a very respectable copy. fair price to for a ready to rider. so this should give good perspective. 
ebay $299
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1998-SCHWIN...-RED-MUSCLE-/400973311426?hash=item5d5bdf2dc2


----------



## OLDTIMER

I tend to agree on a few points....yes, a respectable copy....and no, I don 't think that is a hand-formed fillet joint.
Although this bike is a mirror image of the original Krate, build technology has replaced many of the "craftsmanship" steps used to manufacture these bikes. Chrome finish and durability is non-existent when comparing it to the chrome of the past.
I am sure in thinking forward that these re-issues will not sustain aging as well as the original Krates have to this day.
I really think that their may be a group of followers specific to these reissues as they will be in a class by themselves, much like other speciality bikes around.


----------



## partsguy

Respectfully, I can't understand why people would still want to pay hundreds of dollars for a reproduction basic Stingray when they can get an original basic Stingray for the same amount of money.

Krates are another matter. Those can get into the thousands of dollars.

Can you post pictures of this bike you're looking over?


----------

